# why are my rats making these noises?



## pigletxdobbyxbuttons (Feb 15, 2014)

When they are play fighting they squeak which is normal, they never have injuries. But sometimes one of my boys will just be sitting there by himself and will make noises like a peep or a squeak (but not the same way the play fighting noise sounds more calm), and he will do it over and over and I check him and he seems perfectly fine. Do you have any idea what this could be? They all do this not just one of them. Should I be worried? They seem fine


----------



## Juliah456 (Mar 12, 2014)

Could it be sneezing? Hope they're alright.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Maybe hiccups...if it is a low soft squeak.


----------



## pigletxdobbyxbuttons (Feb 15, 2014)

No its not sneezing I've only heard one of them sneeze once and this noise is nothing like a sneeze, thank you though! I don't think its hiccups maybe though its a soft peeping like noise


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

Could be hiccups ( I've found younger rats tend to get them often), pre-emptive squeaks (again, common in young rats but also rats who are on edge for whatever reason - Daisy does it sometimes when she's had enough playtime) or could be a mild nose/airway irritation.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

mine does this, it is a constant noise, seem too close together to be hiccups lol


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Does he sit up still and sort of shake with each noise? It sort of looks like hiccups but in my experience it's more like they're trying to clear a minor respiratory obstruction/irritation... sometimes it's an early symptom in a respiratory infection. Keep an eye on him!


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

na they've always done it..only really rare. they've been to the vets a couple of times and they've been fine and healthy every time. its kinda cute


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

sorry if you weren't talking to me lol


----------



## pigletxdobbyxbuttons (Feb 15, 2014)

Now that I think about yes maybe they shake a bit whrn they do it! Ill keep a closer watch when they do it, more than one boy does it, thank you. Should I take them to thr vet next pay check? The babies have never been


----------



## Scott (Dec 11, 2013)

one of my rats do something like this - and I dont want to scare you but it maybe a symptom of mycro. Smudge and Patch (patch more so than Smudge) has always suffered from mycro. Smudge sometime has little coughing fits for about 15 seconds and does sound like a dull squeek when she is relaxing in the nest. I notice this too very rarely - maybe only a few times a month.


----------



## pigletxdobbyxbuttons (Feb 15, 2014)

hmmm.. I've been low on money catching up with bills so I haven't taken them, obviously if they seem sick I would take them no matter what, but the thing is none of them sneeze or cough, only do i hear a sneeze from one of them like once a week, they are so active always happy and running around, fur looks normal, eyes and nose clear of discharge, i put them up to my ear i think the breathing is normal, they eat and drink like crazy, but they still make these peeping noises occasionally. Buttons does it the most out of all of them. I hear it almost once a day. He'll be sitting there and is just peeping and maybe shaking a bit, it goes on for a minute and then he stops and is fine. Do you think this is sickness? I was thinking maybe it was the bedding I was using. I was using reclaimed wood pulp. Maybe it was irritating him? I switched to the towel and fleece method a few days ago. I want to take them all for checkups soon, but the animal hospital said $200 for all of them. So I'm going to look into a different vet.


----------

